# Capnjoes Cracker-made Targets



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, folks, forks,,, whatever y'all prefer. Here is my favorite-come-lately. I pop a lot of pop cans and they seem to shred after about ten shots or so. A year or so ago I came up with an idea to make them last longer. My boys left their fun-noodle batons in the sun and the fat ends came off, so I stuffed them with two coke cans and began shooting. These modified targets lasted a long time... I just switched out the blown up cans inside for new ones and kept shooting. But AHA!, I have recently hit upon a new formula that doesn't require switching cans.
I took a standard funnoodle, cut it into TP roll sized pieces. Stuffed two empty, rolled up TP rolls inside the funnoodle then duck taped it. I then added a hanging loop, also made from duck tape. The result is a heavy bag for the sling shooter. It withstands the punch and pop and also delivers with a satisfying "thwop" and a nice puff/tuft of foam as the round passes through. Here's a picture. You take it from there.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Your post name gave me another idea for targets, salt top free soda crackers. They are cheap, environmentally friendly, exploding, could provide a snack and a launching device could be made easily. Here is a picture of a salt top free generic one that I keep around. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Then I'd have to keep a baggie of Nutella in my pocket. You have any idea what that looks like in a baggie? Pretty odd... Strange dude in the woods with a slingshot and a bag of who-knows-what chuckin' crackers. They might break out the big butterfly net and the all-day-hug jacket.

I never thought of shooting any food stuffs, Tex, aside from the occasional jelly bean, tums, or asprin. But, I'll bet they do explode. After lunch I aim to find out.
(without aiming)


----------

